# Happy Birthday berzerkmonkey !



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

have a great Birthday!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday, berzerker!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day BerzerkerMonkey


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday berzerkmonkey


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear berzerkmonkey!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

happy birthday!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------

